# What is a good chew for a 6 month old puppy



## Missy Albrecht (Oct 3, 2017)

My golden retriever 6 months has jaws of steel and chews through a bully stick too fast now.. are nylabone. The dura line good? What do you guys recomend. She chews on the door and walls if she doesn?t get a bone, she?s hyper.. even after playtime


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Petstages deer horn, beyond bone, or wood chew 
OR 
Benebone - bacon flavour is the best


----------



## Missy Albrecht (Oct 3, 2017)

Thank you for the info


----------



## Jrey (Jun 13, 2017)

Luna gulps down bully sticks in about 10 minutes now, we had to stop giving those to her after she got her adult teeth in. 

We've found "Oinkees" to be great - she loves the smoked ones or bacon flavor ones. Last about 30 minutes, and are rawhide free. ( https://www.amazon.com/Hartz-Oinkies-Skin-Twists-Chews/dp/B001DLYC2C )

We also give her frozen kongs (stuffed with plain yogurt, a bit of peanut butter, and kibble.) Those last about 30 minutes, 45 if we give her the bigger size kong. 

Finally, just started giving her marrow bones. We dish out some of the marrow from the middle, as it's pretty rich and might upset her belly. She goes crazy for those, and keeps coming back to the same bone day after day. We supervise her with these, though... just in case one chips.


----------



## Jrey (Jun 13, 2017)

3Pebs3 said:


> Benebone - bacon flavour is the best


Do a lot of dogs like the benebones? My sisters dog had pretty little interest--- she said it didn't have enough luring flavor or something. I follow a few goldens on instagram (haha, why not) and they seem to go crazy for them in their IG Stories though. Yay Jaxson the Golden! :grin2:


----------



## Sarah J (Mar 22, 2017)

Jrey said:


> Do a lot of dogs like the benebones? My sisters dog had pretty little interest--- she said it didn't have enough luring flavor or something. I follow a few goldens on instagram (haha, why not) and they seem to go crazy for them in their IG Stories though. Yay Jaxson the Golden! :grin2:


Aww, I love Jaxson the golden, too. You should follow me, too! (link in signature).
To answer your question, Trudy only likes the benebones when she's fairly calm. If she's hyper, there's no replacing a good tug session or run around chasing a laser pointer for her! She also really likes antlers. We keep MANY of these stashed throughout the house. It could just be her nature, but she's usually pretty good about chewing these when she wants something to chew. When she was a much younger pup, we were pretty diligent about immediately replacing inappropriate things with these chews, so perhaps that helped, too. If she's over hyper and we want to occupy her, we'll use a frozen kong. Or she also REALLY likes these Earth Animal No-Hide Chews (Chicken is her favorite): It seems like they all have their preferences - just like us - and different things work at different times and for different dogs. Good luck!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Jrey said:


> Do a lot of dogs like the benebones? My sisters dog had pretty little interest--- she said it didn't have enough luring flavor or something. I follow a few goldens on instagram (haha, why not) and they seem to go crazy for them in their IG Stories though. Yay Jaxson the Golden! :grin2:


The Petstages bones are better, which is why I listed them first. But, Rundle really likes the new shape of benebone that looks like a tug toy. She's been going hard at that one. Rundle also loves a good antler. But, they can break teeth on antlers if they are a particularly aggressive chewer. So, I would say know you dog before you start giving them those. She is also on Instagram bundle.of.rundle if you would like to follow her


----------



## Sandy22 (Mar 12, 2016)

Jrey said:


> Do a lot of dogs like the benebones? My sisters dog had pretty little interest--- she said it didn't have enough luring flavor or something. I follow a few goldens on instagram (haha, why not) and they seem to go crazy for them in their IG Stories though. Yay Jaxson the Golden! :grin2:


Finley LOVES his bacon flavored Benebone (the Y shaped one). They last a long time, but even so, he's on his third one now. You can get them at Chewy or Target.

We tried antlers, but were too afraid he'd break a tooth. The Nylabone durachews are good for tough chewers, but he has one he loves and another he really has no interest in. The one he likes is shaped like a dinosaur with bumps and ridges. In addition to chewing it, he spins it with his paws and chases it.

His Instagram is goldenfinley415, but he rarely posts.


----------



## GoldenGalore (Sep 15, 2016)

Jrey said:


> Do a lot of dogs like the benebones? My sisters dog had pretty little interest--- she said it didn't have enough luring flavor or something. I follow a few goldens on instagram (haha, why not) and they seem to go crazy for them in their IG Stories though. Yay Jaxson the Golden! :grin2:


Our Golden LOVES Benebones, and they do last longer than some of the other chew toys.


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

Following this thread for our 5 month old chewer.

Ours loves these dried cow ears; we cut one in half longways and it lasts her 30-40 minutes, enough time for me to cook dinner. We do supervise while she's chewing. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B073G8NG9B/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Also likes the Petstages toys mentioned above, the deer "antler" and dogwood, and this Nylabone bacon flavored hollow stick https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005DGIA26/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

My vet friend sent us these Purina teething chews which were nice: https://www.amazon.com/Purina-Veter...6&sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=purina+teething+chews

Himalayan chews keep her occupied awhile https://www.amazon.com/Himalayan-Do...1507256465&sr=1-4&keywords=himalayan+dog+chew

We also tried a frozen washcloth which she enjoyed.

Oh, she also LOVES empty soda bottles. Sometimes we throw a few pieces of kibble inside and she goes nuts trying to get them out.


----------



## Missy Albrecht (Oct 3, 2017)

Wow lots of awesome ideas!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

FYI Himalayan chews are pricey and do not last long at all once a pup has their adult teeth. You have to watch once they get older that they don't swallow them once they start to get down to the last inch or so.


----------



## Jrey (Jun 13, 2017)

Thought I'd give a recommendation that we got ours a bacon flavored benebone and she LOVES it. Chews on it literally every day, so far it has lasted over a month without any chunks breaking off.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Someone posted a link just last week or the week before and it was a vet discussing the best things for a dog to chew that won't crack their teeth. She said raw knuckle bones were best. I have bought several knuckle bones that were smoked and for less than $4 they were great and last for weeks but I will now get raw ones. A specialty pet store has them in the freezer.


----------



## Jrey (Jun 13, 2017)

cwag said:


> Someone posted a link just last week or the week before and it was a vet discussing the best things for a dog to chew that won't crack their teeth. She said raw knuckle bones were best. I have bought several knuckle bones that were smoked and for less than $4 they were great and last for weeks but I will now get raw ones. A specialty pet store has them in the freezer.



I'm curious where you feed them these? The ones i've seen in the pet store are pretty messy looking. Outdoor or crate-only bones?


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm curious where you feed them these? The ones i've seen in the pet store are pretty messy looking. Outdoor or crate-only bones?



I usually scrape and rinse some of the fat off by hand before I give them. I usually start him on the deck or on a big "dog" towel. We've also done the crate. When he first gets one, I limit the time he's allowed with it so he doesn't take in too much grease. I'm not sure how the raw ones will work out.


----------

